# Center console divider/organizer



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome work man! I had been meaning to do something like this as well. Mainly for my cell phone and sunglasses case so I might take your file as a starting point and change it up a little if that's alright?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Awesome work man! I had been meaning to do something like this as well. Mainly for my cell phone and sunglasses case so I might take your file as a starting point and change it up a little if that's alright?


Whatever works for you man! You don't have the wireless charging pocket in front of the console to stick your phone in? Mine does by for some reason my S9+ doesn't work with the wireless charger which is fin because I have it plugged in to use Android Auto anyways lol. I just stick it upside-down in the pocket


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Whatever works for you man! You don't have the wireless charging pocket in front of the console to stick your phone in? Mine does by for some reason my S9+ doesn't work with the wireless charger which is fin because I have it plugged in to use Android Auto anyways lol. I just stick it upside-down in the pocket


I also do this lol.

There is an updated charger that has 3 coils instead of 1. It might have better wireless penetration (they did it for the new iphones). Not sure what would happen if the phone detects both the USB and the wireless charger at the same time though.


----------

